# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Είναι ο άνθρωπος (human) σαρκοφάγο ζώο;

## megas210

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Θέλω να συζητήσουμε λίγο το θέμα της ποιότητας των πρωτεινών που λαμβάνουμε απο διάφορες τροφές. 

Καταρχή, υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα; Είναι οι πρωτείνες μια τροφής ανώτερης ποιότητας από μιας άλλης και τι εννοούμε με τον όρο αυτό; 

Άκουσα την άποψη, ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί/εξελιχθεί ως σαρκοφάγο ζώο, αλλά ως φυτοφάγο/εντομοφάγο. η στροφή στη διατροφή του, του δημιούργησε πολλά προβλήματα και παθήσεις. Έχετε ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο; 

Αν για παράδειγμα αποφασίσει κάποιος να κάνει στροφή στην ανωτέρω άποψη, ποιες τροφές είναι πλούσιες σε πρωτεϊνες και άλλες ουσίες, απαραίτητες σε κάποιον ο οποίος κάνει άσκηση με βάρη; Μπορείς να κάνεις πρόγραμμα όγκου με διατροφή φυτοφάγου;

----------


## giannis64

Τον αν ο άνθρωπος φτιάχτηκε να είναι χορτοφάγος αυτό δεν μπορεί να μας το απαντήσει κανείς εκτός από τον θεό. Τώρα αν ξεκίνησε να τρώει μόνο χόρτα και έντομα αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, από την στιγμή που δεν είχε τα μέσα για να θηρεύσει (παρά μόνο το μυαλό του.) από την στιγμή ου τα απέκτησε είχε και ποικιλία στην διατροφή του. Τώρα όσο για το ερώτημα α οι πηγές πρωτεΐνης είναι καλής ποιότητας εγώ θα σου πω πως όσο πιο καθαρά τρέφετε το ζώο από το οποίο θα πάρουμε την πρωτεΐνη, τόσο πιο καλής ποιότητας θα είναι αυτή.
Πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες τροφές είναι το κρέας από κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, κόκκινο κρέας, ψάρι, αυγά, γάλα, κτλ.
Προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα.

----------


## kyriakos23

> Τον αν ο άνθρωπος φτιάχτηκε να είναι χορτοφάγος αυτό δεν μπορεί να μας το απαντήσει κανείς εκτός από τον θεό. Τώρα αν ξεκίνησε να τρώει μόνο χόρτα και έντομα αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, από την στιγμή που δεν είχε τα μέσα για να θηρεύσει (παρά μόνο το μυαλό του.) από την στιγμή ου τα απέκτησε είχε και ποικιλία στην διατροφή του. Τώρα όσο για το ερώτημα α οι πηγές πρωτεΐνης είναι καλής ποιότητας εγώ θα σου πω πως όσο πιο καθαρά τρέφετε το ζώο από το οποίο θα πάρουμε την πρωτεΐνη, τόσο πιο καλής ποιότητας θα είναι αυτή.
> Πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες τροφές είναι το κρέας από κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, κόκκινο κρέας, ψάρι, αυγά, γάλα, κτλ.
> Προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα.




+10000

----------


## JasonGR

> +10000



Η απάντηση του θεού να υποθέσω?  :02. Joker:

----------


## megas210

Προσωπικές απόψεις. Θα ήθελα όμως να συζητήσουμε κάτι σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο, αν έχετε ακούσει. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι το γάλα το χρειάζεται ο άνθρωπος μέχρι τα 4-5, μετά τέρμα. Αν όντως χρειαζόμασταν γάλα, θα το παρήγαγαν οι γυναίκες συνεχώς. 

το ίδιο ισχύει και στα ζώα. Μέχρι κάποια ηλικία πίνουν γάλα. Από εκεί και έπειτα τέρμα.

----------


## giannis64

ναι και μολις τελειωσει το μητρικο γαλα, περνουμε σημπληρωματα πρωτεινης. :01. Smile:

----------


## noz1989

> Προσωπικές απόψεις. Θα ήθελα όμως να συζητήσουμε κάτι σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο, αν έχετε ακούσει. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι το γάλα το χρειάζεται ο άνθρωπος μέχρι τα 4-5, μετά τέρμα. Αν όντως χρειαζόμασταν γάλα, θα το παρήγαγαν οι γυναίκες συνεχώς. 
> 
> το ίδιο ισχύει και στα ζώα. Μέχρι κάποια ηλικία πίνουν γάλα. Από εκεί και έπειτα τέρμα.


Γιατι οι γυναικες παραγουν γαλα μεχρι  τα 4-5 χρονια του παιδιου? δεν νομιζω!
Εγω θεωρω το γαλα μια πολυ καλη τροφη!

----------


## Machiavelli

Ναι από εκεί και μετά μπορούμε να επιβιώσουμε τρώγοντας ψωμί και νερό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα μας είναι η επιβίωση. Άλλοι θέλουμε γεύση, άλλοι ποιότητα, άλλοι να είμαστε οικολόγοι, άλλοι να χτίσουμε μύες. Ο καθένας προσαρμόζει την τροφή του στα θέλω του, οι ανάγκες είναι πολύ λιγότερες. 

Υ.Γ: Haris Pilton πάρε θέση σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ακριβως αυτα θα ελεγα Machiavelli !!  :03. Thumb up: 

Ας πουμε,ειχα φιλοξενισει ενα φανταρακι σπιτι μου,και μου χε σπασει τα...
Ηθελε γευση και μπουρδες,ενω εγω ηθελα απλως φαι και πρωτεινη!...

Τωρα για το μητρικο γαλα και την ατυχη ταυτιση του με την ενοια "οτι αφου δεν παραγει αλλο η μανα μου δεν χρηαζεται να πινω"ειναι τελειως αστοχος ειρμός.

Το μητρικο γαλα το χρηαζομαστε στην συγκεκριμενη ηλικία για τα ετοιμα αντισώματα που τοσα χρονια ταυτοποιουσε η μανα μας και τωρα τα εχουμε ετοιμα στο πιατο αλλα και για τα θρεπτικα συστατικα που τοσο αναγκη εχουμε σε τοσο μικρη ηλικεια,ο ρυθμος αναπτυξης μας ειναι απεριγραπτος...

Με λιγα λογια παιζει ρολο και τι αναγκες εχεις,οταν καταστρεφεις,μυες,χριεαζεσαι πρωτεινη.
Ο οργανισμος βρησκει τροπους να επιβιωσει και με χωμα,αλλωστε στην αφρικη μερικες φυλες τρωνε νερο-χωμα- με λιγο αλευρι...
Δεν εισαι μια μηχανη που δεν δουλευει χωρις συγκεκριμενα καυσιμα...

Τωρα καπου αλλου γραφει ο Bane και εχει δικιο,οτι ο οργανισμος μας πιο ευκολα χειριζεται την πρωτεινη απο τους υδατανθρακες και τα λιποι,και αυτο φαινεται πολυ ευκολα.Σταματα να τρως κανα μηνα αμυλο,μετα φαε 1 κιλο ριζι σε μια μερα και θα δεις...
Ενω αν κανεις το ιδιο με κρεας δεν θα δεις καμια διαφορα...



Τροφη ανωτερης ποιωτητας δεν υπαρχει,παραμονο πληρες γευμα με πρωτεινη υδατανθρακα φυτικες ινες ακορεστα λιποι και φρουτακια.

Αν ειμασταν σαρκοφαγα θα ειχαμε τεραστιους κυνοδοντες,νυχια και καλυκες στη γλωσσα που να γερνουν μεσα  :01. Razz: 

Ναι μπωρεις να τρως σαν χορτοφαγος και να κανεις ογκο,χρηαζεσαι ενα μεγαλο πορτοφολι,μεγαλη ερευνα γυρω απο τις τροφες,και μεγαλο στομαχι,αα και συχνες επισκεψεις στην τουαλετα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Ξεχασα να πω οτι δεν θηλασα ποτε μου,μια χαρα 2μετρο βουι βγηκα...

----------


## baskos

> Τον αν ο άνθρωπος φτιάχτηκε να είναι χορτοφάγος αυτό δεν μπορεί να μας το απαντήσει κανείς εκτός από τον θεό.


εδω μπορειτε να δειτε μερικες απο τις απαντησεις που αναζητατε¨

http://living-animals.blogspot.com/2...blog-post.html
εν συντομια το συμπερασμα



> Συμπερασματικά, βλέπουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν τη δομή γαστρεντερικού συστήματος ενός «αφοσιωμένου» φυτοφάγου ζώου. Το ανθρώπινο είδος δεν δείχνει τα μεικτά δομικά χαρακτηριστικά που περιμένει κανείς να βρει στα ανατομικώς παμφάγα, όπως οι αρκούδες και τα ρακούν. Από τη σύγκριση του ανθρώπινου γαστρεντερικού συστήματος με αυτό των σαρκοφάγων, των φυτοφάγων και των παμφάγων πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα οργάνων του ανθρώπου είναι σχεδιασμένο για μία αμιγώς φυτική διατροφή.

----------


## Haris Pilton

To συμπερασμα ειναι αστοχο,και εχω αντιπαραδειγμα.

Οι γατες εχουν ΟΛΑ τα χαρακτηριστικα του σαρκοφαγου και του θηρευτη.
Αλλα τρωνε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ,θα τις δεις ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ακομα και διπλα σε πιγκουινους.
Και δεν εχουν τα χαρακτηριστικα ενος παμφάγου.

Τα χαρακτηριστικα ενος ειδους δεν συνάδουν παντα και με τις διατροφικες του συνήθειες!

Δεν φτιαχτικε τιποτα απο κανεναν για συγκεκριμενο σκοπο.
Ειμαστε ολα οντα που εξελισομαστε με την πάροδο των αιωνων.

Ενα παραδηγμα ειναι τα δοντια μας,μπωρει να μην εχουμε τα χαρακτιριστικα παμφαγου ειτε φυτοφαγου,αλλα σιγουρα με τις τρωφες που τρωμε σε μερικους αιωνες τα δοντια θα μπαινουν για αισθητικους λογους καθως ο οργανισμος μας ηδη εχει αρχισει και εχει απιθανα προβληματα με αυτα καθως του ειναι σχεδον αχρηστα.

----------


## thegravijia

ρε mega21001 που τα διαβαζεις ολα αυτα ? απο τον λιακοπουλο..
δωσε λινκ να γελασω

----------


## vAnY

> ρε mega21001 που τα διαβαζεις ολα αυτα ? *απο τον λιακοπουλο..*
> δωσε λινκ να γελασω


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## megas219

> To συμπερασμα ειναι αστοχο,και εχω αντιπαραδειγμα.
> 
> Οι γατες εχουν ΟΛΑ τα χαρακτηριστικα του σαρκοφαγου και του θηρευτη.
> Αλλα τρωνε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ,θα τις δεις ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ακομα και διπλα σε πιγκουινους.
> Και δεν εχουν τα χαρακτηριστικα ενος παμφάγου.
> .


Οι γάτες τρώνε τα πάντα; τρώνε καρπούς; τρώνε χόρτα; τι εννοείς τα πάντα; μου φαίνεται ότι η γάτα σου δεν είναι καλά, κάνει πολύ παρέα με τον πιγκουίνο σου!

τν απάντηση την δίνει ο baskos και μπραβο του, γιατί έψαξε και λίγο. Όπως είπα και νωρίτερα, δεν με ενδιαφέρουν οι προσωπικές σας απόψεις. Θα με ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος απο εσάς ήταν βιολογός, ανθρωπολόγος κλπ. Τώρα οι περισσότεροι είστε "πυρηνικοί υδραυλικοί" όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ευχαριστώ baskos.

αγαπητε thegravijia ξαναδιάβασε την απάντηση του baskos. Επίσης, ρίξε μια ματιά στον καθρέφτη και διάβασε τα βασικά στη βιολογία (αν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις). Μετά ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει, πανω απ'ολα ειναι τα γονιδια. Ο,τι καταχρησεις και να κανει καποιος, αν εχει τα γονιδια..

----------


## SOLID

Όλα έχουν την σήμερον ημερα χίλια δυο αλλα η αλήθεια είναι και το έχω διαβάσει σε πολλές πηγες το φαινόμενο της βιομεγενθυνσης-βιοσυσσώρευσης που στην ουσία ένα μολυνσμενο φυτικό τρόφιμο δεν έχει καμια σχέση με ένα μολυνσμενο ζωικό ορίστε ένα link με εικόνες που εξηγεί.για περισσότερα ψάξτε net
http://kpe-kastor.kas.sch.gr/biodive...b/bioaccum.htm


Ο άνθρωπος έτσι κι αλλιώς για να έχει υγεία δεν αρκεί μια διατροφή ΜΟΝΟ πρέπει να έχει ψυχική κοινωνική ισορροπία υγιeiς ανθρώπινες σχέσεις δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο απλά μια διατροφή είτε είναι φυτοφαγική είτε είναι παμφαγικη είτε είναι οτιδήποτε.Εδώ ο παγκόσμιος οργανισμός υγείας,έχει δώσει τον ορισμό που αναφέρει κιόλας πως αν δεν είσαι σε όλα τα επίπεδα (ψυχικό-νοητικό-φυσικό-κοινωνικό) ΑΡΤΙΟΣ δεν θεωρείσαι υγιής γιατί ένα να μην είναι σε καλή κατάσταση για πλακα σου βγάζει πρόβλημα.Μην μιλήσουμε για τσιγάρα ποτά επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα καυσαέριο ακόμα και αμίαντο μέσα σε τοίχους σπιτιών σε τραβηγμένες καταστάσεις.Το θέμα με το κρέας ο καθένας πράττει όπως νομίζει είτε το κρίνει ηθικά είτε από θέμα υγείας.Προσωπικά το άρχισα για ηθική και δεύτερο για υγεία και όταν λέω για υγεία δεν θεωρώ ντε και καλά ότι θα σε σκοτώσει μια παμφαγικη διατροφή σε καλή ισορροπία (τώρα αν trws σαν τεξανός βλαχοαμερικανος μονο μοσχάρι κάθε μέρα καληνύχτα ok) εγώ αν έτρωγα τώρα ξανά κρέας θα διάλεγα μονο βιολογικό.Το κρέας της τεχνικής φάρμας ναι δεν θεωρώ πως είναι ότι πιο υγιεινό είναι η αλήθεια.Αν έτρωγα ακόμα ας έτρωγα λιγότερο τουλάχιστον θα ήταν ένα κρέας που θα είχε βοσκήσει στη γη δεν θα έτρωγε ΜΟΝΟ μεταλλαγμένη σόγια καλαμπόκι και σιτάρι και πολλά αλλα που τρώνε εκεί στα  factory farming συν το στρές και όλες οι ορμόνες που τραβάει το κρέας από το φόβο του επικειμενου θανάτου και θα είχε μια καλύτερη ζωή μέχρι την μοιραία μέρα και αυτό είναι σημαντικό.

----------

